# 1080 Massey



## rpdilbeck (May 25, 2020)

The tractor was running great. Next week wouldn't start. Checked valves all up and down, fuel spraying out of all injectors, filter clean. Had a guy tell me it could be in the kill pull line. It acts like it want's to turn over (Perkins Engine) anyone out there has this problem iIneed help. When this tractor is humming it's unbelievable.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning rpdilbeck,

If you have fuel spraying out of all injectors, it is not a kill pull line problem. Is your cranking speed slow? It may be the battery is weak or you may have dirty battery/cable connections.


----------

